# Travel Advice



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Protests have been called for Armed Forces Day, a national holiday on Sunday 6 October. You are strongly advised to avoid all demonstrations and large gatherings. If you become aware of any nearby protests, leave the area immediately. Don’t attempt to cross road blocks erected by the security forces or protesters.

There is a serious risk of violence and sexual assault at demonstrations. NGOs report more than 100 rapes and sexual assaults against women in demonstrations since 30 June. Foreign and Egyptian women have been attacked. See Political and security situation.

Curfew

A curfew is in place between midnight and 5am local time Saturday to Thursday and between 7pm and 6am on Friday in the following Governorates: Cairo, Giza, Alexandria, South Sinai (except for Sharm el Sheikh, Taba and Dahab) North Sinai, Suez, Behera, Minya, Assiut, Souhag, Beni Suef, Ismailia, Qena and Fayoum. There have been arrests of individuals, including tourists breaking the curfew.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Protests started last night, I was caught in the middle of a pro-MB rally in Nasr City yesterday evening. They were not many but made a lot of noise, with drums and everything. Stay safe this weekend.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Those two Canadians are still in jail two months and counting, just for wandering into a protest. So, good advice!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a big day out tomorrow at ESMA shelters, trouble is it is in a MB area, only last week my driver took me through the back streets to buy bananas and the place was full of Morsi photographs


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Those two Canadians are still in jail two months and counting, just for wandering into a protest. So, good advice!


The 2 Canadians were released today, but 2 more foreign journalists have been detained in Dokki, one from NZ, the other Brit.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes lots of trouble around me, helicopters, gunfire, tear gas


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

There are reports of a rocket attack against the satellite hq in Maadi. If true, too close for comfort.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it seems to be true, limited damage.


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Stay safe people....


----------

